# Blood Parrot Cichlid



## Cggamer12 (Jan 11, 2009)

Here's a video of my blood parrot cichlid from a while ago.

[yt]hLq2Qlqd0-8[/yt]


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

He's very pretty. I like the spotted tail. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SkylarrRyann (Jan 11, 2009)

Either he is kissing you at the end or ramming you to tell you to back off...lol beautiful fish BTW


----------



## woiz (Jan 30, 2009)

I read somewhere that these fishes once know thier owners they become realy friendly with them,and whenever you come near thier tank they come out to say hi to you.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

> I read somewhere that these fishes once know thier owners they become realy friendly with them,and whenever you come near thier tank they come out to say hi to you


Any cichlid will do this, although its more like "Hi, can I have a have a snack?"


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Hey, I have some blood parrots...they are the best! Mine follows me everywhere and is always there to greet me! lol


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Beautiful, absolutely beautiful. He looks spectacular.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

My blood parrot is the terror of the tank, but she is also my baby. She has tons of "personality" although I'm not sure her personality is one most people would like. I'll let you guess what that is. lol
And yes, they will follow you around, and not just to get food. You can teach them to "play" like following your finger across the tank ( I taught mine to do loop-da-loops ) and they love to show off.
I believe they do learn to recognize their owner. Mine doesn't respond to other people in the family the way she does to me even though my husband and daughter both feed her.


----------



## redsea (Feb 13, 2009)

HE LOOKS VERY NICE!:fish:


----------

